# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Χονδρική

## giorgos18

Καλησπέρα. Εγκαθιστώ σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο συστήματα παρακολούθησης σε μαγαζιά και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να αγοράζω από κάπου προϊόντα hikvision σε τιμή χονδρικής κυρίως για οικονομική διευκόλυνση του πελάτη. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για να παρεις χονδρικη τιμη πρεπει να εχεις κανει εναρξη επαγγελματος
Δινοντας την εναρξη σου στις εταιρειες θα σου δωσουν χονδρικη τιμη
Μετα μπορεις εσυ να κανεις δωρο στο πελατη σου το κερδος σου
Μετα θα πας στο φαρμακειο να αγορασεις παυσιπονα και γαζες γιατι θα σου χρειαστουν οταν θα χτυπησεις το κεφαλι σου στο τοιχο με αυτο που σκεφτεσε.
Απο οτι βλεπω εισαι νεοεισερχομενος στη δουλεια.
Ο τροπος που σκεφτεσε ειναι απο πολυ λαθος μεχρι υπρβολικα λαθος
Μη ξεχνας οτι ο πελατης  ξερει εσενα οχι το προμηθευτη. Θα πρεπει να καλυψεις εγγυησεις και στοκ στο μαγαζι σου. Αυτο πιος θα το πληρωσει?
Ο πελατης θελει να κανει τη δουλεια του και δεν τον ενδιαφερει αν εσυ κλεισεις αργοτερα.
Καθε συσκευη εχει το κοστο της. Μεσα σε αυτο οι παλιοι εχουν υπολογισει ενα σορο παραμετρους
Αν ο πελατης θελει πιο φτηνο καντου δωρο την εργασια σου. Βαλε πιο φτηνη μαρκα 
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι να δωσεις μια καλη τιμη στο πελατη Μην τον ξεσκισεις, κανε σωστη δουλεια και ασε το κερδος της χονδρικης στη τσεπη σου.
Σκεψου οτι μετα απο εσενα θα ερθει ενας αλλος χχχ  και θα ζητησεις χονδρικη για το πελατη του 
Κερδισμενος θα ειναι ο πελατης και χαμενοι εγω εσυ και ο καθε χχχχ
Γιατι το πελατη δεν τον εχεις δεμενο 
Οπως λεει και το ασμα.  Ειμαι ελευθερο πουλι και απο κλαδι σε κλαδι πεταω
Αντε και καλη σταδιοδρομια στο επαγγελμα

----------

draminos (29-01-18)

----------


## Panoss

> Εγκαθιστώ σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο συστήματα παρακολούθησης σε μαγαζιά και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να αγοράζω από κάπου προϊόντα hikvision σε τιμή χονδρικής



Νομίζω ότι αν αυτό μπορούσε να γίνει, όλοι οι επαγγελματίες θα κλείνανε την επιχείρησή τους και θα μετατρέπονταν σε...ερασιτέχνες που  "εγκαθιστούν σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο συστήματα παρακολούθησης σε μαγαζιά".

----------


## george33

Καταλαβαίνεις τι θα γίνει αν σε πιάσει κανένας επί τω έργω;Να κάνεις δηλαδή εγκαταστάσεις ερασιτεχνικά; Και θέλεις και τιμές χονδρικής,πάρε και ένα μπλοκ να κόβεις και τιμολόγια (ερασιτεχνικά)

----------


## crown

Απ οτι καταλαβεs φιλε Γιωργο αν και νεο μελοs το θεμα σου καλυτερα να τερματισει εδω χωριs συνεχεια,και ειναι παρακληση και απο ολα τα μελη του forum γιατι αυτα διαβαζουμε και  καθε τελοs του μηνα τρελενομαστε στο να δωσουμε το ενοικιο του μαγαζιου μαs τον ΕΦΚΑ τη ΔΕΗ και ολα αυτα που μαs ειναι απαραιτητα για την διατηριση τηs επιχειρησηs μαs ωστε να ζησουμε την οικογενεια μαs.
ΑΣ ΔΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΕ ΤΥΠΟΥΣ ΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΟΜΠΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΜΑΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ.

Δεν θα επανελθω στο θεμα αυτο.  ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΣΑΣ...

----------


## betacord85

δειτε συναδελφοι ηλεκτροινκοι και ηλεκτρολογοι εγκαταστατες...μην λετε μετα γιατι πεφτουν οι δουλειες και τα μεροκαμματα...ακου θρασσος!καλα οι διαχειριστες που ειναι?γραφονται ετσι αερα σε φορουμ και μπαινουν στα βαθεια με τετοιες ερωτησεις????τι να πω...ακομα ενας αρουραιος που ειδε τυρακι και μπηκε να φαει...αληθεια ρε guys αν πιασουμε εναν τετοιον πει το εργω τι κανουμε πως ενημερωνουμε να τον παρουν?

----------


## Samios60

μην ενημερωσεις μπορεις ειτε επι τοπου να τον κρεμασεις η να τον γδαρεις  η να τον καψεις στο λαδι η να τον πεταξεις απο ψηλα εσυ διαλεγεις.....παρακαλουνται τα μελη που δουλευουν μαυρα να αποχωσησουν απο το forum και τη χωρα ...ευχαριστω

----------


## mitsos00

Παιδιά πολύ σημασία δώσατε.. Έπρεπε να επέμβουν οι διαχειριστές.

----------


## george33

Καταγγελία στην αστυνομία για ανασφάλιστη εργασία....αυτό μπορείς να κάνεις αν δεις κάτι τέτοιο επ αυτοφόρω.

----------


## lepouras

θα ακούσουμε κι άλλα για τους διαχειριστές? διαχειριστές είμαστε ούτε εφορία ούτε ΙΚΑ. και στο κάτω κάτω δεν παρανόμησε με την εγγραφή και την ερώτηση αλλά για αυτό που θέλει να κάνει (που και για αυτό κανένας δεν μπορεί εύκολα να του κάνει κάτι). από εκεί και πέρα να πάρουμε σβάρνα να ξηλώσουμε το φόρουμ όλο και να μείνουν μόνο οι επαγγελματίες.

----------


## atsio

Από την στιγμή που δεν έχει κάνει έναρξη επαγγέλματος θεωρείται υπάλληλος και http://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/meso-inte...alisti-ergasia και http://www.eea.gr/gr/el/articles/ele...lotis-ergasias

----------


## Panoss

Άρα αν γίνει καταγγελία στην αστυνομία, ο καταγγελόμενος εργοδότης ποιος είναι;

----------


## pstratos

Παρακαλούνται οι διαχειριστές κατά την εγγραφή να ζητούν
Άδεια εργασίας
Πιστοποίηση
Πτυχιο
Πιστοποιητικό κοινωνικών φρονημάτων.

Μηνιαίως: Φορολογική & ασφαλιστική
Ετησίως Ε1 / Ε9 / ισολογισμός (για τους μετέχοντες σε ΟΕ, ΑΕ, ΙΚΕ)

----------


## Nemmesis

αυτός που του έδωσε την δουλειά βεβαίως... το μαγαζί που αποφάσισε να πάρει έναν "ερασιτέχνη" αντί να πάρει έναν επαγγελματία.. που κάτι τέτοιοι και επαγγελματία να έπαιρναν θα έλεγαν στα μαύρα χωρίς φπα θέλουμε..

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παρακαλούνται οι διαχειριστές κατά την εγγραφή να ζητούν
> Άδεια εργασίας
> Πιστοποίηση
> Πτυχιο
> Πιστοποιητικό κοινωνικών φρονημάτων.
> 
> Μηνιαίως: Φορολογική & ασφαλιστική
> Ετησίως Ε1 / Ε9 / ισολογισμός (για τους μετέχοντες σε ΟΕ, ΑΕ, ΙΚΕ)



γιατί? site για ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες είμαστε εδώ???

----------


## chip

υπάρχουν εισαγωγείς που πουλάνε απ ευθείας προϊόντα στον τελικό καταναλωτη.
υπάρχουν και εταιρίες που επιλέγουν να έχουν ένα δίκτυο πωλήσεων από καταστήματα θεωρώντας ότι έτσι θα έχουν περισσότερες πωλήσεις και ο καταναλωτής καλύτερες υπηρεσίες.
Συχνά οι εταιρίες της δεύτερης κατηγορίας πουλάνε και οι ίδιες τα μηχανήματα, αλλά τα πουλάνε σε τιμές λιανικής και όχι χονδρικής γιατί διαφορετικά θα δημιουργούσαν πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο διανομής τους το οποίο φυσικά στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα σταματούσε να διανέμει αυτά τα προϊόντα ενώ μάλλον θα πρέπει να θεωρηθεί σίγουρο οτι θα προσπαθούσε να διαδόσει στην αγορά ότι δεν είναι καλό να πάρει κάποιος τα προϊόντα αυτά....
Για το λόγω αυτό δεν μπορεί οι πελάτες σου που είναι τελικοί καταναλωτές να πάρουν τιμές χονδρικής
Επίσης πιθανόν στο μέλλον να υπάρξει και δυσαρέσκεια από τους πελάτες σου ή εσύ να βρεθείς σε δύσκολη θέση όταν θα υπάρξουν περιπτώσεις με ελαττωματικά προϊόντα και στον πελάτη δεν θα αρέσει να εξαρτάται η εγγύηση του από κάποιον που δεν ξέρει (ο πελάτης ξέρει εσένα και όχι το μαγαζί που πιθανόν του αγόρασες τα μηχανήματα..)
επίσης  πέρα από το ότι δεν ακούγεται καθόλου ωραία να λες μπροστά σε κόσμο που πληρώνει ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, τέλη επιτηδευματος κλπ κλπ... ότι κάνεις πολύ ωραία την δουλεία σου μαύρα... να ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι καλή ιδέα να ασχολείσαι με τον χώρο της ασφάλειας εντελώς παράτυπα... γιατί αν αύριο κληθεί η αστυνομία για κάποια ληστεία, έγκλημα κλπ που προκύψει σε χώρο που έβαλες μηχανήματα μπορεί να βρεθείς κι εσύ μπλεγμένος.... άλλωστε αυτοί που κάνουν αυτό το επάγγελμα απ οσο γνωρίζω έχουν κάνει δήλωση στην αστυνομία.....

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Πρέπει να σκεφτεί επίσεις ότι σε κάποια στιγμή θα δει ένα άλλο "ερασιτέχνη" να φτιάχνει στο πελάτη του το κάτι τι. τότε θα σκεφτεί όλα αυτά που έχουν ειπωθεί παραπάνω. 
τότε θα δει ότι το μόνο που θα του έχει μείνει θα είναι η απλήρωτη εργασία που έχει κάνει στους "πελάτες"

----------


## jimk

Στο σκρουτζ τα hikvision τα βρισκεις σχεδον σε τιμη χοντρικης,εχεις γεμισει ο τοπος.Ειναι πολλοι αυτοι που κανουν (παρα)εισαγωγη και εκτος του  οτι δινουν οπου να ναι εχουν ριξει τοσο χαμηλα τις τιμες που πλεον το κερδος  ενος επαγγελματια ειναι πολυ μικρο,οποτε  αναγκαστικα ο επαγγελματιας θα χρειαστει να αυξησει  την τιμη εγκαταστασης με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται....Οποτε φιλε δεν χρειαζεσαι τιμες χοντρικης βρισκεις μια χαρα τιμες  στα σκρουτζομαγαζα.....

----------


## TSAKALI

> Καλησπέρα. Εγκαθιστώ σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο συστήματα παρακολούθησης σε μαγαζιά και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να αγοράζω από κάπου προϊόντα hikvision σε τιμή χονδρικής κυρίως για οικονομική διευκόλυνση του πελάτη. 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων



Βρες μια εταιρια security και συνεργασου μαζι τους, μπορει να σε πρμοδοτουν κιολας αν τους φερεις και συνδρομες.

----------


## panosvin

Πραγματι η χονδρικη στα hik δεν υπαρχει
Χονδρικη +φπα = σκρουτζ  hikvision

----------


## panosvin

Και για την ακριβεια εχεις και ταλιρο για καφε

----------


## kioan

Μιας και  έπεσε σε αδιέξοδο η αναζήτηση χονδρικής για "ερασιτεχνικές" εγκαταστάσεις σε πελάτες επί πληρωμή, αναμένω την επόμενη ερώτηση: Αναζήτηση καταστημάτων και εισαγωγέων που να κάνουν "ερασιτεχνική" πώληση, χωρίς ΦΠΑ.

----------


## crown

παιδια νομιζω και παλι οτι το θεμα πρεπει να σταματησει απο εμαs τουs ιδιουs γιατι το προβλημα για αυτουs που ειναι επαγγελματιεs σε αυτη την κατηγορια και εχουν μαγαζια σαφωs θιγονται και απολυτα φυσιολογικο

----------


## george33

> Άρα αν γίνει καταγγελία στην αστυνομία, ο καταγγελόμενος εργοδότης ποιος είναι;



Ο πελάτης

----------


## pstratos

Επίσης μπορεί να αγοράσει από bangoo , aliexpress ή από οπουδήποτε του γυαλίσει. Γιατί να αγοράσει από Ελληνική αγορά?

----------


## kioan

> Επίσης μπορεί να αγοράσει από bangoo , aliexpress ή από οπουδήποτε του γυαλίσει. Γιατί να αγοράσει από Ελληνική αγορά?



...και αν δεν είναι τυχερός, να πληρώσει άλλα τόσα σε τελωνείο.

----------


## pstratos

Και να καλύψει και ένα 5-10% σε εγγυήσεις, να γράψει και κανά Ελληνικό manual, να δοκιμάσει και συμβατότητα με καμερες / εφαρμογές κινητών. Σκύλος και πίτα γίνεται??

----------

